
How I hacked sales: write about people who don't buy from me - goldfishcaura
I am a techy. I don&#x27;t know how to sell. But everyone needs to sell: to get a job, to get people  sign off on your project, etc. In my case, I am a data consultant. I need to sell to get hired for future projects.<p>Recently, I decided to try a new strategy. I write length articles about people who don&#x27;t buy from me--or put in another way, people who don&#x27;t buy my services. As a start, I wrote this:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;my.caura.co&#x2F;why-build-software-in-house-not-f3c9bc726b1<p>for someone at Criteo inc., who I thought would be a good candidate for my services.<p>What do you all think?
======
radley
Do it a few times (or more) and then report back. That's when we'll want to
know :)

~~~
gus_massa
... and just be sure to convince them to buy instead of just annoy them.

